
Legal streams are less available for rentals than a year ago - tristan_louis
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2012/01/28/streaming-held-back/
======
gte910h
I don't think movie and TV copyright infringement will be solved until there
is a compulsory licensing scheme in place.

~~~
angstrom
Funny thing is I search these services first. If I don't find it, I go to
usenet and usually find it. Since it's SSL my ISP doesn't throttle it and the
downloads only take maybe 30-50 minutes. Unlike torrents I can watch while it
downloads. They really should adopt streaming and move on.

~~~
andrewpi
What program lets you watch during a NNTP download?

~~~
angstrom
Binreader suffices for most.

------
GigabyteCoin
On the other side of the coin... illegal (free) streams are on the rise!

It is 2-3 times easier for me to watch free streaming NBA this season (and 2-3
times better quality) than it was for me last season.

I would love to pay for league pass if they didn't blackout every other game.

------
wmf
It breaks down by studio: Disney, Paramount, and Columbia are purchase-only
while Warner, Universal, and Fox are generally anti-Internet. Movies that are
available for streaming/rental are indies.

~~~
forrestthewoods
That's not entirely true. Disney is not anti-streaming. They appear to be anti
new release streaming. Toy Story 1 and 2 are available for rent. So is Cars 2.
Curiously Monsters Inc is not so its still a little random.

------
proofpeer_com
Your list does not seem to be accurate. For example, "How to train your
dragon" is on sale in iTunes UK.

~~~
tristan_louis
Sorry. I should have specified that the list was based on availability in the
US iTunes store. Another oddity someone pointed to is that "Scott Pilgrim vs.
the world" is on the iTunes OK store too but when I checked it wasn't in the
US one (it's a fact that annoys me as I'd be happy to buy that one :) )

